# Freecycle account help please



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi

I've read about this service a few times on the forum, and thought I'd give it a go.

I found the website and registered. I had to open a yahoo account and was told to wait for an invitation. This was a couple of weeks ago and have heard nothing back.

Is this right? Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?

TIA,
Jo xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd like to know too. I registered about a month or so ago and heard nothing back either   
Lou.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Have you tried registering again? or signing in with your details (same id and password as your yahoo account) as i had the same problem and sat waiting for a reply only  just out of curiosity i tired logging in and it worked


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

like dakota says it may be worth trying to log in

there may be a spam filter on your e-mail account that has prevented you from getting the e-mails, know this happened with me and some other site (cant remember which)


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Dakota & Outspan!  

Yes, I just logged on and it let me in, so Lou, hopefully it will do the same for you! 

Jo xx


----------

